# Game:50 [email protected]



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

San Antonio (39-10) at Indiana (25-22) 

Game Info: 1:00 pm EST Sun Feb 12, 2006
TV: ABC Add to Calendar 

The San Antonio Spurs will be looking for their franchise-record ninth straight road win as they visit the Indiana Pacers. 

The Spurs have won eight in a row away from San Antonio, tying the team record set three previous times, most recently during the 2002-03 season. 

San Antonio, currently 5-0 on its annual "rodeo road trip," has won a season-high eight straight overall and snapped New Jersey's 12-game home winning streak Friday with an 83-73 victory. Tim Duncan, who missed San Antonio's win over Toronto on Wednesday with the flu, battled sickness all game, but scored 10 of his 12 points in the second half. 

"It took him almost the whole game to feel comfortable with his shot," Spurs coach Gregg Popovich said. "He had to hit the bathroom about seven or eight times during the game. We tried not to play him too many minutes in a row, tried to pace him in between bathroom runs." 

Manu Ginobili had 22 points for the Spurs while Tony Parker, named to the Western Conference All-Star team on Thursday, had 19 to pick up the slack for an ailing Duncan. 

"I made it through, that's all I can say," Duncan said after emerging from the trainer's room. "I didn't play a great game, but it was just good to be out there. I wasn't 100 percent, but I helped the team win and that's what it's all about." 

San Antonio, which has won 12 of its past 13 games, travels to Cleveland and Philadelphia this week to complete the eight-game, 16-day rodeo trip. 

The Pacers have won a season-high four straight games, all at home, and shot 52 percent Friday to beat Golden State 107-95. 

Stephen Jackson, Peja Stojakovic and Anthony Johnson accounted for 76 of the Pacers' points. 

"We got Peja and Jack out there knocking down shots," said Johnson, who was 10-for-14 from the field and had 23 points and six assists. "It allows us to open the lane and get to the rim. Defensively, we've been playing well off the backboard so we're able to push the ball and if there's any slippage by the defense, with those guys, we really take advantage of it." 

Jackson scored 30 points and was 3-for-3 from 3-point range while Stojakovic had 23 points and eight rebounds. 

"Stephen and I are still feeling each other out, finding out what each other does and when we do well continue to get better and better and the team will get better and better," said Stojakovic. "We just need to keep playing good defense, looking for each other, playing hard and helping each other out. Very important win." 

The Pacers are 4-0 with the starting lineup of Jackson, Johnson, Stojakovic, Jeff Foster and Scot Pollard. 

STANDINGS (through Feb. 10): Spurs - 1st place, Southwest Division. Pacers - 3rd place, 15 GB, Central Division. 

PROBABLE STARTERS: Spurs - F Bruce Bowen, F Duncan, C Rasho Nesterovic, G Ginobili, G Parker. Pacers - F Stojakovic, F Foster, C Pollard, G Jackson, G Johnson. 

TEAM LEADERS: Spurs - Duncan, 19.9 ppg and 11.6 rpg; Parker, 5.9 apg. Pacers - Jermaine O'Neal, 20.9 ppg and 9.8 rpg; Jamaal Tinsley, 4.9 apg. 

SEASON SERIES: Spurs, 1-0. 

LAST MEETING: Dec. 27; Spurs, 99-86. At San Antonio, Ginobili returned after missing eight games with a sprained right foot and scored five points during a decisive third-quarter run to help the Spurs pull away. He finished with nine points while Parker scored 27 to lead San Antonio. 

ROAD/HOME RECORDS: Spurs - 18-7 on the road; Pacers - 16-7 at home.


Updated on Saturday, Feb 11, 2006 3:47 pm EST 


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2006021211


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duncan still doesnt look like duncan


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we had a 11-0 lead but then let them come back from a bad shot selection and now only lead by 2


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs defense is lacking and please pop free nazr!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man our defesnse sucks
25 spurs
21 pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

man theres no rotaion on d and theres no one trying to get in anybodys face just the lack of energy on defense is bothering me. our offense is doing ok but thats mostly to do with nazr


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

62-62 going in to the 4th.....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck this qtr... :cheers: 



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wheres beno...duncans finally comen back to life but now every one else cant make a shot on top of that our defense isnt that great. no wonder we are down by 3


----------



## black-magic (Jan 16, 2006)

We won!!! 
92-88

Everyone say GINNOOOOOBBBBIIIIILLLIIIIIIIIII!!! 
:banana:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grats.. i really thought we had this one


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no doubt manu was a freakin life saver....gin-oo-biliiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!
we kicked it to another gear in the last 3 min and won by 4. to close to calling but im jsut glad we won it. we can breath easy now.. it shouldnt have been that close b/c oneal wasnt even playing. props to indy they seem to always have our number. but we won and still have control of our division. need better rotaion on defense and better shot selection other then that just make the shot and get healthy. were still in pretty good shape.
*WE SET A FRANCHISE RECORD 9 STRAIGHT WINS ON THE ROAD


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm glad we won, but we have been playing ****ty lately. It seems as if all season we have done just enough to get by with the wins. Duncan is a big part of the problem. I don't care if he is hurt or not, he needs to be more productive. If he is on the court playing then he better start playing better than he has lately and if he is indeed hurt, then I don't want him playing right now. In the last 13 games(since we got killed by the Pistons) he has had only two games with 20+ points and 5 games in which he didnt get 10 plus rebounds. This just isn't Tim Duncan and I'm frustrated watching him play like crap. 

Now I know I may sound picky and overly analytical but I just haven't liked Duncan's play lately. I know he doesn't have to score 30+ every game for us to win, but it would be nice to see him having a healthy 18-24 ppg. I want not merely to beat teams, but to blow them out. That is what this team SHOULD be doing right about now.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Nobody should be satisfied with Duncan's play. He's not playing all that great this season, even when his foot was fine and when he didn't have the flu. I think Duncan is a little too protected around here, because if he plays bad it's always because of an injury or something, nobody ever wants to give him blame. I do understand that he's battling those two things, but even before this he wasn't playing all that great. 


Anyway, Manu and Parker did their things again, but we got some nice help from Bowen and Mohammed. 12 points and 9 offensive boards in 26 minutes....very nice from Nazr.


----------

